# Case IH problems



## Quadtrac

I am a South African farmer and only run Case ih equipment. Im runing a SPX 3320 sprayer, 535 Quadtrac, 7120 combine, Mx 270 magnum, Puma 195, and 5 Maxxums but thats where my problem is and I want to know if anyone agrees or can tell me what they think. Iam having huge problems with the Puma and three maxxum 140s. the old mx range tractor are great. With the new stuff we have problems after problem, technicians our out at least once a month for these tractors and they are exceptionally uncomfortable to drive if you compare it to the American built machines. I find the two older Mx 120 and 135 are much more reliable with 6000 hours then the newer tractors. Does anyone else see this too?


----------



## durallymax

on the Pumas yes. Very akward, very uncomfortable, and they have plenty of problems.


----------



## Slw

500 Steiger problems of all kinds anyone else we have 7 .2 tore up all the time and working on the rest.


----------



## Slw

Case 550 scraper tractors problems of all kinds have 7 . 2 in shop all the time.


----------



## wheelhorse

motor oil in the hydraulic system of my case ih jx95


----------



## kenmig

Case IM 290 oil temp rises and engine shuts down when hitch is in down position but runs fine when hitch is up. 2 new oil pumps, new dash cluster and big$ later the problem still there. Any info appreciated.


----------



## ggabim

For JX95 you must replace the hydraulic pump.


----------



## tdotty

Help my Quad track 450 parking brake light stays on even when it is in gear. Help?


----------



## ggabim

The parking brake light only stays on, or parking brake not disengage. If not disengage, it's works differential lock and remote valves ?


----------



## Poppa

I have a 2014 Maxxum 115 tractor and I'm wanting to hook up one extra rear remote using a HCMV99 load sense valve. where do I pick up P T and Ls. Do I need a shuttle valve for the Ls or a Ls boost valve. ????


----------



## Paul Bean

Still having problems charging 12.6volts when its running! Is there fuse able link down by the starter! This Is the 3rd alternator I have on it same reading!


----------

